# Wassergekühltes System



## Maertes80 (22. Februar 2015)

*Wassergekühltes System*

Hallo Leute,

möchte mir ein neues Wassergekühltes System zulegen.
Brauche einen Tower der gut für eine Wasserkühlung ist und bei 
dem es nach Möglichkeit ein Seitenfenster gibt damit man es auch betrachten kann .
Es sollen sämtliche Komponenten in das System/die Systeme angebunden werden
sowohl der Intel I7-5930 k  als auch das Mainboard und die zwei Rhadeon R9 290 Grafikkarten.
Zum Mainboard mit dem Passenden Sockel brauche ich auch ne Beratung was man da am besten 
nimmt .
Meine Frage ist auch mache ich besser ein oder 2 Systeme?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen 

MFG


----------



## borni (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

Ein oder zwei Systeme ist nur ne Frage der Optik! Musst du selber wissen. Bessere Kühlergebnisse bekommst du nur mit mehr Radiatorfläche oder schneller drehenden Lüftern auf dem/den Radiotor/Radiatoren.
Beim Mainboard ist eben die Frage wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst. Ansonsten guck in die PCGH Kaufberatung. Oder willst du das Mainboard auch mit Wasser kühlen?
Was die Gehäusewahl angeht, guckst du HIER!!!


----------



## Maertes80 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

ja ich will das mainboard mit kühlen


----------



## borni (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*



Maertes80 schrieb:


> ja ich will das mainboard mit kühlen



Warum?


----------



## XeT (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

Wenn du für 2% mehr Leistung (5820->5930) knapp 200 Euro mehr zahlst warum dann die 290? Da würde ich lieber das Geld in 8gb vram stecken


----------



## Maertes80 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

Also beim cpu sparen und statt 2 Grafikkarten lieber eine teure zulegen?
Mainboard wasserkühlung fällt weg 
Mal angenommen ich nehme jetzt den 5820 und ne gtx 980 was benötige ich dann noch alles?


----------



## Combi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

nur für ne gescheite wakü,bist du ca 300 euro los.
alleine der gpu-block liegt bei ca 110 euro.
radi - 50-80 euro
cpublock-50-100 euro
schlauch und anschlüsse - 40-60 euro
agb - 20-50 euro
je nach kühlleistung brauchst du auch 2 radis.dann wird noch teurer.
oder direkt nen mora 3 externen radi,dann haste im hochsommer auch null probs. - ca 140-200 euro.
lüfter für radis 140er 4-6x  100-80 euro

also kein billiger spass...


----------



## freezy94 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

Lass dir im Forum erst mal ein ordentliches System zusammenstellen (Kaufberatung) und anschließend kannst du dir dazu eine Wasserkühlung zusammen stellen lassen.
Für Spiele ist der i7-5930K einfach zu viel - aber da solltest du deine Absichten erst einmal aufzählen (wie, wo und was wird damit gemacht).


----------



## Maertes80 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

ich habe mich beraten lassen und meine Wahl ist auf den intel i7-5820 und die r9-290x gefallen


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

Ein Vorschlag zur Orientierung: Aquatuning

Als Gehäuse das Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P). Der 420 mm Radiator kommt in den Deckel, der 240 mm Radiator in die Front des Gehäuses.


----------



## Maertes80 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

Mein Zusammenstellungsvorschlag:

Arbeitsspeicher:G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Series:https://www.pcking.de/eshop.php?esl...MHz+/+PC4-19200+-+CL15&s_supplier_aid=4329981
Case: PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Primo-Big-Tower-schwarz::23601.html?from=cart
Grafikkarte: King Mod AMD Radeon R9 290X watercooled: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...od-AMD-Radeon-R9-290X-watercooled::27047.html
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3,3 GHz (Haswell-E) Sockel 2011-V3 - boxed: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Hz-Haswell-E-Sockel-2011-V3-boxed::28759.html
Mainboard: ASUS X99 DELUXE: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ntel-X99-Mainboard-Sockel-2011-V3::28763.html
SSD: Alte Samsung+ Samsung 840 EVO Series 2,5 Zoll SSD 1TB: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...O-Series-25-Zoll-SSD-SATA-6G-1-TB::23736.html
Netzteil:be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Netzteil 700W: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...tzteil-80-Plus-Gold-modular-700-W::29065.html

Wasserkühlungkomponenten:

Pumpe+Ausgleichsbehälter: PrimoChill 240mm AGB CTR Phase II für Laing D5: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...TR-Phase-II-fuer-Laing-D5-UV-blau::28890.html
aqua computer D5 Pumpe mit Tachosignal:https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...computer-D5-Pumpe-mit-Tachosignal::17163.html
Radiatoren: EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 480 2mal: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ocks-EK-CoolStream-PE-480-schwarz::27509.html
Lüfter: 8 mal Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance Twin Pack Lüfter: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...rformance-Twin-Pack-Luefter-120mm::23477.html
CPU-Kühler: aqua computer Cuplex Kryos HF: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...puter-Cuplex-Kryos-HF-Sockel-2011::18372.html
Anschlüsse: Wasseranschluss-Set 11/8mm: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo.../Wasseranschluss-Set-11-8mm-black::13639.html
10 mal Anschluss Winkel 1/8 Zoll auf 11/8mm: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...-1-8-Zoll-auf-11-8mm-black-nickel::12576.html
Schlauch: 3 mal Tygon Schlauch R3603 11,2/8mm klar: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...gon-Schlauch-R3603-112-8mm-klar-1m::3939.html
Wasserzusatz: aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 5l Kanister - rot: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ble-Protect-Ultra-5l-Kanister-rot::25425.html


----------



## Maertes80 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wassergekühltes System*

Nur was kann ich nehmen um die Lüfter zu kontrollieren?
vllt 3 mal das? https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...uerung-525-Zoll-schwarz::13971.html?from=cart


----------

